# F.S.**Lowrider Bike** + schwinn frames**



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

What's up everyone. I have a Lowrider bike for sale. I built the bike and it was but on display at a local mall. the bike is show quality and cost almost $800 to build (I don't expect to get anything close to that). I don't take it to shows because it doesn't fit in the Impala lol. make me any offer and I will consider it.

everything is twisted gold and the frame has metal plates welded under the bondo so it is not solid heavy bondo work. 
















I also have
1976 schwinn stingray 20" frame (primer)
1952 Schwinn stingray 20" frame (flat blue)










attachmentid=354009&d=1269909374
make me an offer on any of the 3. 
also willing to trade of an old school BMX bike. let me know what you got

send me an email at
[email protected]


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

e-mail sent


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whitebean_@Mar 30 2010, 12:35 PM~17045412
> *What's up everyone. I have a Lowrider bike for sale. I built the bike and it was but on display at a local mall. the bike is show quality and cost almost $800 to build (I don't expect to get anything close to that). I don't take it to shows because it doesn't fit in the Impala lol. make me any offer and I will consider it.
> 
> everything is twisted gold and the frame has metal plates welded under the bondo so it is not solid heavy bondo work.
> ...


are you in santa barbara?


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

yea.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

pm sent on blue frame


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whitebean_@Mar 30 2010, 01:32 PM~17045882
> *yea.
> *


that bike was displayed at dat urban store dat used to be in paseo nuevo i knew it looked familier


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

yupp!!! I had it in there promoting my clothing that was in there. "cali life style" we sold all the shirts and they changed locations so I pulled it out of there.


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

bump ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whitebean_@Mar 30 2010, 01:53 PM~17046113
> *yupp!!! I had it in there promoting my clothing that was in there. "cali life style" we sold all the shirts and they changed locations so I pulled it out of there.
> *


dats kool... good luck on the sale


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

BUMP!! TTT


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok I'll do $350 OBO delivered to the LA area TONIGHT!!!! I need this gone and I will be in the LA area tonight picking something up. I am willing to meet up with someone and I will do $350 for the 1976 Schwinn frame + the Green lowrider bike!!! hit me up *ASAP* before I leave so I can take the bikes with me!!!!

*[email protected]*


----------



## whitebean (Jun 3, 2009)

Lowrider Bike and '76 Schwinn frame *SOLD*


----------

